# My bread does not look white inside?



## Julio (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello,

I'm making breads from artisan bread in 5 minutes a day but my bread does not look white inside. It comes out a little moist but the crust is perfect crackling. I'm using KA flour, I have a oven thermometer and I also use a baking stone when I make bread. When the bread is formed and rising I turn the oven on 20 minutes before it finishes like it says in the book.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 3, 2010)

If the interior of your loaves look a little glassy, try baking in a preheated oven (30 minutes of preheating) at 375F for 45 minutes.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 3, 2010)

You should use a meat thermometer to check the interior temp of the bread.

It should be 200-210.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Dec 3, 2010)

I notice that sometimes my 5 minutes a day bread looks a little greyish when baked.  Not always, but sometimes.  It still tastes great, so I mostly just ignore it.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 3, 2010)

Did the kids help knead it?





Sorry, the devil made me type that.


----------



## eden (Dec 3, 2010)

*Cook it for longer!*

Dn't look at the book just cook it for longer!


----------



## Julio (Dec 3, 2010)

sparrowgrass said:


> I notice that sometimes my 5 minutes a day bread looks a little greyish when baked.  Not always, but sometimes.  It still tastes great, so I mostly just ignore it.



That's what it kinda looks like inside type greyish.

I'll make another loaf later today and I'll preheat the oven a longer time and also check the temp.


----------

